# Central Machinery Lathe Accessories



## TimC86 (Jun 25, 2017)

I just bought a Central Machinery lathe (sku: S36066)from a guy but it is missing the sanding disc and work table as well as the faceplate and stand. I just turned a mallet on the lathe and would like to try a bowl or cup, but I am having trouble finding parts for this particular lathe. Does anyone know where I can find the sanding disc, work table, stand, faceplate, and possibly a chuck for this lathe? I believe David Craig did a review of this lathe and he said he was able to find a chuck for it, but I am new to wood turning and don't know where to begin. The pdf online doesn't give the specs such as size and tpi of the headstock and harbor freight is no help. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

You can measure the spindle, my guess is that it is probably 1" x 8 as that is very common.
You really want the # ov valleys per inch but it is easier to see the peaks. Measure the peaks in 1" length and subtract one (a 8 tpi will have 9 peaks in one inch).
Diameter should be easy to measure.
Most chuck makers make a wide variety to fit almost any lathe, most common are insert style chucks but some are direct threaded.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

You should be able to measure the outside thread diameter and threads per inch of the headstock. 1" by 8 tpi is common, and would be my guess.

I would forget about the sanding disk and platform. It's only 7" and isn't necessary for turning. If you want to use the lathe as a sander, you can make your own out of plywood that mounts on the headstock and is a decent size (12" sanding disks are easy to find).

That looks like a benchtop design, or you can build your own stand. Whatever you end up doing, bolting it down to something stable will help with vibration.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

the thread is 1" x 8 Threads per inch, you can use any face plate you wish as long as the threads match. I just bought a Nova G3 chuck for my lathe. get the one with a 1 inch 8 thread. The insert model you have to buy a threaded insert for the chuck


----------

